# Plum or Pinkish Purple Rhinestones?



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Does anyone have a supplier that carries a plum color or a pinkish/purple color rhinestone?


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> Does anyone have a supplier that carries a plum color or a pinkish/purple color rhinestone?


The closest color to plum in a Korean rhinestone would be the amethyst. If that's not the right shade, Swarovski rhinestones come in a lot of different colors and you may have better luck finding a color closer to what you are looking for.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Here are two places with Amethyst 

Bella Rhinestones:Bella Color Chart : Synergy 17

KNK :Klic-N-Kut.com: Rhinestones - SS10


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

Tanzanite is a purple color and violet.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I think Fuchsia is the closest to a pinkish/purplish stone color.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> I think Fuchsia is the closest to a pinkish/purplish stone color.


Where can I purchase fuchsia and what quality of stone is it?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

gabenick2 said:


> Where can I purchase fuchsia and what quality of stone is it?


What quality are you looking for? I think you can get fuchsia in all grades of stones from Chinese to Korean to Machine Cut.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

I use the fuchsia colored Bella stones....they are an awesome color. Stephanie @ Divine Bling sells them. The Bella rhinestones are machine cut and a really nice alternative to the expensive Swarovski. 
And in IMHO a big step up from Korean rhinestones. I'm sure Stephanie would be glad to help you.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I was told fuchsia rhinestones were not available in a Korean rhinestone...if anyone knows a source I'd love to know who sells them.


----------

